# 300 clutch



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Got the motor rebuilt on the 300 now the clutch is gone.wish i would have replaced that when i had it apart.it's slipping pretty bad question is which part is bad is it the centrifugal part of it or the manual side with the plates or do i need to replace both. Thanks for any help...


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

the centrifugal clutches are bad from what u are describin


----------

